# HAPPY THANKSGIVING



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

I was running around on this site trying to say HAPPY THANKSGIVING to everybody , but I decided to do it right here for all on BYH !! 
Even people who are not members , EVERY ONE !!! HAPPY THANKSGIVING !! 
I made a little poem for all :

May you see many more turkeys pilled on plates , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




May you have more animals watching by the gate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully you don't miss a slice of each pie , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully their will be any tears to dry . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May the stuffing come out just right , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and you'll won't forget to check this site tonight ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So lets pray nothing burns ,  be thankful when its our turn, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and everything turns out right cause today is THANKSGIVING !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O.k maybe its not the best but, HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!!!!! ~


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to you & yours as well!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-eatdrink023.gif[/url] Happy Thanksgiving to you & yours as well! [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-eatdrink004.gif[/url]


Thank you !! same back to you !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you. I hope you all had a great thanksgiving as well. Love the poem by the way.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 26, 2011)

I love it. Happy Thanksgiving to you. I hope you had an awesome day.


----------

